# New Futaba Radio



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Wasn't there a post on here a couple of months ago about this? I was bored tonight and looked at the Futaba site and did not see anything about it.

I may be blind from all the food today though.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Its all those nitro fumes! Its wasn't a month ago, its was tomorrow.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=199280


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Look here Cajun boy, don't you have some crawfish to suck on or some batteries to go baby so they don't go bad?

It was two months ago almost to the day.  

Seruisly, I hope you had a great Christmas. Maybe we will see each other at the Sugar Bowl this year. If you are not to scared to come race.


----------



## HammerRacing (Jul 6, 2007)

FUTABA 4PK 2.4 FASST check out the latest addition of RC Car Action It in there..... I was just at Futaba's Site and there is nothing on the site yet.... heres a link I found for info on it http://www.redrc.net/2007/10/futaba-4pk-24ghz-radio-system/


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Only $600.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Only!


----------



## HammerRacing (Jul 6, 2007)

yea sticker shocker, but even a the 3pk is up there in price too..... but I prefer something with just as many settings and a little simpler and cheaper, I have a 3pm FM that I have had for 3years plus, and just went to a 3pm Fasst in October works awsome, No glitches or issues to date..... and you can get it for $180, I got real lucky and got mine brand new off a e-bay store for $165 shipped..


----------

